
Simulating Natural Selection - Primer - zeristor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZGbIKd0XrM
======
zachguo
Code for the video:
[https://github.com/Helpsypoo/primer](https://github.com/Helpsypoo/primer)

------
zeristor
3Blue1Brown for population dynamics

